
Google, Citing Attack, Threatens to Exit China - bitdiddle
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/14/world/asia/14beijing.html?hp
======
bballant
This news has really made my day. Let us hope this sets a precedent for other
media and internet companies doing business in China who should no longer be
complicit in the Communist party's suppression of the Chinese people. The
Tibetans, the ethnic Bai, the Uighur, the victims of the 2008 Sichuan
earthquake, the survivors of the Tiananmen square massacre, and masses of
oppressed people in China should rejoice (and pray that this is the beginning
of real change).

At the very least, more of the world is now aware of the importance of free
speech and the lengths to which communist party of China will go to control
it.

------
EricBurnett
Also see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1048800> for the discussions
about this when the news was broken on Google's blog.

~~~
bballant
Ah, thanks. I was gonna say "only 6 comments!?"

------
jeromec
> _"We have decided we are no longer willing to continue censoring our results
> on google.cn,"_

Good for Google. China may be an emerging force on the world stage, but so is
the spread of information, and I know which I'd place my bet on; the Chinese
govt. had better be careful in my opinion.

------
Dilpil
I don't understand, will they be invulnerable to Chinese hackers after
removing the Chinese version of Google?

~~~
Perceval
There is some question as to whether the attack originated from within
Google's offices in China. If so, or if there was some inside knowledge used
to facilitate the attacks, closing operations in China was significantly
strengthen Google's defenses, since they will no longer be exposing internal
information to Chinese citizens (apparently) willing to help Chinese
government hacking attacks.

------
cmars232
My hope is Google withdraws and throws the resources into developing
censorship-circumvention technology.

